# Views from stand at Greenwich



## PippiPony (4 August 2012)

If anyone is worried what the views will be likein the stands;  on Thursday I was in Block 200, row 33

I have posted a pile of photo's in PG


----------



## LizzieJ (4 August 2012)

yup, mine are from row 32 too


----------

